# How am I going to Upholster this cushion?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

La Strada Nova M 3 Berth, now a 3 ½ Berth.

I have made a removable modification to the "L" Shaped rear seating.

In view of the fact our two Grandchildren 6 and 3 may not always wish to top and tail in the back berth. And the fact we wanted more lounging leg & foot space.

A little removable modification was called for.

I have made this extending seat base and cut the foam. I wanted to be able to have the table up when lounging. Hence the hole in the cushion.

But how can I upholster it?.

I wanted to get some screw-together plastic flanges of around 65mm ID. But cannot find anything.

Any suggestions please?

TM


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Two oblong halves & Velcro to keep them together ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Two oblong halves & Velcro to keep them together ?


Good Thinking!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

teemyob said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Two oblong halves & Velcro to keep them together ?
> ...


Dah . . Really ? It used up my daily allowance of brain cell function but it is the KISS solution. :silly:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

More to the point how are you going to sit on it? :wink: :roll:  

NEed to charge up will post tips later.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Too late now TM, but might it have been an easier and better solution to get a swan neck leg for the table?

I don't know your van at all so that might be rubbish, but it seems even more of a KISS solution than Vic's - to me anyway.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Make the cushion cover as if the post was not there. Make a paper template about 1 inch smaller in diameter than the post. Take careful measurements and centre your template on the centre of the post. Cut round the template: you will now have a hole in the cushion cover slightly smaller than the post. 

Using bias binding neaten the edge of the cut out circle and, if you measured correctly, the post with table on top, should fit neatly through the neatened hole.

It might be an idea not to complete the sewing together of the edges of the cushion cover so that you can get your hand in and have more space to manoeuvre and sew the edging of the circle.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> More to the point how are you going to sit on it? :wink: :roll:
> 
> NEed to charge up will post tips later.


Have you charged up yet?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, all fired up for the moment, although I am expecting the leccy to go down any minute so I'll lose my internet connection for a couple of hours. Just a couple of things I need to know before I answer.

Q1. Are you making a new cushion from scratch or using an existing one?

Q2. What fabric are you using?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, all fired up for the moment, although I am expecting the leccy to go down any minute so I'll lose my internet connection for a couple of hours. Just a couple of things I need to know before I answer.
> 
> Q1. Are you making a new cushion from scratch or using an existing one?
> 
> Q2. What fabric are you using?


A1 From Scratch 
A2 Thin Hessian type mix


----------

